# Favorite Cape Cod Timeshare



## spragu14 (Feb 7, 2010)

We are going to Cape Cod for the first time and are wondering if anyone has a favorite resort that they would recommend.
Thanks!
Janet


----------



## e.bram (Feb 7, 2010)

Surfside Resort in Falmouth Ma. OCEANFRONT, full kitchens and indoor and outdoor pools.


----------



## BM243923 (Feb 7, 2010)

Sea Mist resort in Mashpee.  It is located centrally and you can commute day trips to Marthas Vineyard, Provinctown.  Falmouth is just outside which has losts of things to do.

Also the units have full kitchens, most places in Cape Cod do not have stoves due to fire regulations.

We own there, the townhouse units are best as you are on 2 floors and nobody is over you.

When were you thinking of going.  If you need further information about the resort I would be goad to help.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Feb 7, 2010)

Brewster Green ( http://www.brewstergreenresort.com/index.htm ) in Brewster. Centrally located on the Cape; it is NOT a converted motel as so many timeshares are on the Cape. Has a full kitchen, 2 & 3 bedrooms.

FWIW, I would recommend it over any other Cape Cod timeshare except for maybe Harbor Hill in P'town. 



SBtS


----------



## KevJan (Feb 7, 2010)

Another vote for Brewster Green.


----------



## ausman (Feb 7, 2010)

Colonial Acres. 

With a beach, removed from the bustle. Centrally located on the Cape.

I haven't been there yet but keep looking.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 8, 2010)

I am a BG owner and it's a popular resort but not on the beach.

Avoid Club of Cape Cod in Dennis. Friendly staff old 1950 style hotel, just awful


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Cove @ Yarmouth*

Cove @ Yarmouth fan (and Board member so is there any surprise?) A Silver Crown resort near the heart of Hyannis, built as a timeshare not a motel/apartment conversion which means a plethora of on site amenities, most available year round.  Easy access to everything the Cape offers. Do be aware that due to local restrictions there are no kitchens but there is a microwave, refrigerator and (soon) toaster in the units.  Nearly all units have been renovated within the past two years (a few surrounding the pool on the second floor won't be done until fall 2010).


----------



## e.bram (Feb 8, 2010)

Beach is important. Otherwise why did the Kennedys build their compound on the beach. The could certainly afford to locate inland.


----------



## Craig (Feb 8, 2010)

*My picks*

Colonial Acres is my favorite, IF you can get one of the cottages. There's a nice quiet beach there away from any traffic.

My second favorite is Brewster Green because of the large units, its location on the Cape, and the amenities that kids enjoy.

Harbor Hill units are very nice and are as far out as you can go on the Cape. You can't beat the National Seashore beaches out there.

Sandcastle units are small, fine for 2 people, and they have a private beach.


----------



## sfwilshire (Feb 10, 2010)

Forget the Cape. Head for the Islands. Nantucket. Tristram's Landing.

Sheila


----------



## Aussiedog (Feb 10, 2010)

Beachside Village, Falmouth.  Beautiful, quaint, friendly, nice walk to town.

Ann


----------



## e.bram (Feb 10, 2010)

Use Google earth satellite on the resorts in consideration to see where  they are and what they look like.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 10, 2010)

I own at the Ocean Club at Smugglers Beach in South Yarmouth, right on the water. 

All units have a view of what is actually Nantucket Sound and the Bass River but the view is better from the second floor so request that when u go.
Has a glass enclosed oceanfront pool and a large deck that overlooks the beach and water. The beach is wide here and u can walk for a few miles right along the water.
Only partial kitchens but there is a large waterfront community room with a full kitchen if u feel like cooking.
Each unit has a gas fireplace which is just lovely when the evenings are cool.
Great mid-Cape location near shopping, restaurants, golf....and 15 minutes to Hyannis.

http://www.theoceanclubstr.com/


----------



## spragu14 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks so much for all the great suggestions!  I'll also look into Nantucket.
Janet


----------



## Jennie (Feb 14, 2010)

We own 3 high season summer weeks at Briarwood in Falmouth, which is mid-cape. 

The condos were initially built as full year residences but were difficult to sell. Then they received permission to market them as timeshare units. Most units are two story, with 2 bedrooms and a bathroom upstairs. On the first floor there is a full kitchen, dining area, living room with convertible sofa, and a private back yard with patio and bbq grill. Some rollaway cots and cribs are available upon request.

The units are very large and comfortable. They have been renovated over the past two years. There is a small outdoor swimming pool, game room, playground, tennis courts, and boccie court. It's a very family-friendly resort. It is a short walk to the charming town of Falmouth. Several beaches and lakes are within a 10 mile radius.


----------



## e.bram (Feb 14, 2010)

The only problem that I see with Briarwood is it is not on the beach. since their are TSes on the beach, might as well go to them. To me inland is inland and oceanfront is rare an desirable. The Kennedys and the Bushes all stay at the beach, so why not me?


----------



## JoyC (Feb 15, 2010)

my vote for Brewster Green and Sea Mist.

Joy


----------



## Sou13 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Southcape Resort*

Centrally located Southcape Resort is great for off-season visitors, especially if you want a fireplace or jacuzzi as well as full kitchen, even washer/dryer!


----------



## DianneL (Feb 21, 2010)

*Brewster Green*

I can't offer a comparison as I have stayed in only one on Cape Cod.  Brewster Green was great for us.  It was nice, large, centrally located and very clean.  We loved it.


----------



## Carol C (Feb 24, 2010)

*Cape Winds anyone?*

Anybody got opinions on this resort I have on hold?
Cape Winds Resort is Silver Crown, but how far is it from a decent beach or good village or town for walking and local flavor?


----------



## spragu14 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thought I would let people know what I traded for.  I thought Brewster Green sounded like a great trade, but got The Cove at Yarmouth, and am happy with this!
Janet


----------



## silentg (Apr 11, 2010)

Enjoy yourself Janet.  What week did you get?


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 11, 2010)

*The Cove offers a great home base and plenty to do*



spragu14 said:


> Thought I would let people know what I traded for.  I thought Brewster Green sounded like a great trade, but got The Cove at Yarmouth, and am happy with this!
> Janet



We have owned at the Cove since 1997 and I've had the chance to serve on the Board there since 2006.  We enjoy every stay and it is a great location. The resort has been designed to offer maximum on site amenities in any weather as well as newly renovated units (except for the townhouses surrounding the indoor pool - they are due to be renovated later this year).  Hope you have a great visit. Let me know if there are any questions.


----------



## Denise (Apr 12, 2010)

While not on the beach, we found Brewster Green to be one of the nicest timeshares we have visited. Great location, very nice units and very friendly & helpful staff. A great place.


----------



## e.bram (Apr 12, 2010)

If not on the beach, why go to Cape Cod?
The Kennedys are on the beach, and they could afford ahywhere.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 12, 2010)

e.bram said:


> If not on the beach, why go to Cape Cod?
> The Kennedys are on the beach, and they could afford ahywhere.



You don't have to stay on the beach to enjoy the beach! In fact to enjoy all the other things the area offers not being on the beach can be a positive. We have made many trips (now) when we never set foot on the beach for a variety of reasons. 

There is far more to CC than just beaches.


----------



## e.bram (Apr 12, 2010)

Timeos2:
If you did not have to take a trip to the beach and you could enjoy it from your TS, you would enjoy the beach more often. The big bucks are on the beach(where I am), the motels are on the highway.


----------



## spragu14 (Apr 20, 2010)

I got the week starting June 6 with an Aquamarine Villa trade.
I'm sure I'll enjoy it.  Hope I get a renovated unit. Thanks for all your advice! 
Janet


----------



## spragu14 (Apr 20, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> We have owned at the Cove since 1997 and I've had the chance to serve on the Board there since 2006.  We enjoy every stay and it is a great location. The resort has been designed to offer maximum on site amenities in any weather as well as newly renovated units (except for the townhouses surrounding the indoor pool - they are due to be renovated later this year).  Hope you have a great visit. Let me know if there are any questions.



Thanks, timeos2.  I'll keep you in mind for any questions -- Janet


----------



## paluamalia (Apr 25, 2010)

*The Cove*

I don't know about the TS on the Cape, but I live here year round...in Yarmouth Port....you will have a great time ... the Cove is in West Yarmouth on Route 28, lots of stuff on 28 for families..quick trip to Hyannis.  You are about 1 hour from Provincetown, 40 minutes from the National Seashore...

Take a trip down Route 6A....have a great vacation...


----------



## mschatz (May 12, 2010)

*Colonial Acres and Brewster Green*

I am an owner of a 2BR cottage at Colonial Acres and have stayed at Brewster Green (and will be heading back this summer).

I like them both, but they are different. Colonial Acres is a smaller cozy resort with small cozy (but comfortable) accomodations. Being a block from a nice quiet little beach is great.

As mentioned by others, Brewster Green was built as condos. The units are large and comfortable with a nice pool, tennis courts, and a great Cape location.

Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Denise (May 14, 2010)

Exchanged into both Brewster Green & Briarwood. Both were very nice. Preferred the location of Brewster Green, more central to visiting the whole cape but would stay at either.


----------



## Sou13 (May 14, 2010)

Sou13 said:


> Centrally located Southcape Resort is great for off-season visitors, especially if you want a fireplace or jacuzzi as well as full kitchen, even washer/dryer!


Southcape Resort is about 1/2 way between Falmouth and Hyannis and just minutes from South Cape Beach.


----------



## theduffster (May 23, 2010)

We just got a last-minute deal through VRI at Sea Mist Resort in Mashpee.   I'm looking forward to my first visit to Cape Cod.  We'll be there in mid-June.

This may shock some people, but...we're not really beach people.   We'll visit some, of course, but it's not the whole purpose of the visit.  Seeing our daughter, who lives in Fall River, is why we're going.  

Visiting the Cape is secondary.  I want to visit some villages, see lighthouses, bike, whale-watch, oh, and yes, perhaps walk on the beach.  

I don't really care what the Kennedys and Bushes do.  

I wanted a place that we could use to first, go visit our daughter in Fall River, and second, explore the Cape.  Sea Mist in Mashpee seems to be good for that.


----------



## BM243923 (May 24, 2010)

I am an owner at Sea Mist.  We did an exchange a few years back and purchased a unit within the next year.

It is centrally located to all Cape Cod has to offer and has a great outdoor pool ideal for small children as it has steps to walk into the pool.  Great for shopping within walking distance of resort.


----------



## Chris_NH (Nov 27, 2010)

In reading through this thread and searching the maps here on TUG, I'm pretty sure I know the answer to this question, but would like some confirmation:  Am I correct that there are no upscale/luxury timeshares *on the beach* on Cape Cod?


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Chris_NH said:


> In reading through this thread and searching the maps here on TUG, I'm pretty sure I know the answer to this question, but would like some confirmation:  Am I correct that there are no upscale/luxury timeshares *on the beach* on Cape Cod?



Correct. The economics of land cost, operations & seasonality don't lend themselves to that type of upscale development.


----------

